# Forum Sponsorship Special - 1 Week Only



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 14, 2007)

From now, until January 20th, we are running a special offer on forum sponsorships.
Regular rate is $324 per year, this week only $125, includes banner!

You can put your school, organization or company in front of a highly targeted market of over 200,000 martial arts enthusiasts for less than $13 a month!

Offer is for first year only, current rate will apply for following years.
Existing sponsors may renew now at this rate if they like.


Contact me for more information or to set your sponsorship up today!

Help support one of the best martial arts forums on the web today and reach out to a wider audience!


http://www.silverstarsites.net/scn/martialtalk.htm


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 14, 2007)

Hey Bob I am good for another forum sponsorship.  I would like to sponsor FMA General!  If that works for you just put the banner up and send me the bill and I will send it back ASAP!  Thanks!


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 14, 2007)

Bob I guess my school could sponsor the TKD or Korean section if you do not have anybody, Just put it up like Brian and send the bill.


----------

